# Epson Expression Home XP-440



## coolerking (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi everyone, Looking to get back into Dye Sub, i am just looking at an epson to start with. Its been a few years since we were in the Dye Sub Game, 

Is the Epson Expression Home XP-440 dye sub compatible or what would people recommend for me to look at that is not discontinued. Only looking to print Mugs and Mouse Pads


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

coolerking said:


> Hi everyone, Looking to get back into Dye Sub, i am just looking at an epson to start with. Its been a few years since we were in the Dye Sub Game,
> 
> Is the Epson Expression Home XP-440 dye sub compatible or what would people recommend for me to look at that is not discontinued. Only looking to print Mugs and Mouse Pads


Look for a printer that has inks that are offered with an ICC profile and setup support.

Any Epson can be used, but not all may have 3rd ICC profile support. Else you would need to have one made.


----------

